# senza parole



## Old irresponsabile (5 Marzo 2009)

*Cameriere ucraino aggredisce la piccola in bagno ristorante*

(ANSA) - NAPOLI, 5 MAR - Arrestato a Boscoreale un cittadino ucraino di 31 anni, accusato di violenza sessuale ai danni di una bambina di 6 anni. I Carabinieri hanno accertato che ieri sera, mentre la piccola si trovava in un ristorante della zona insieme alla sua famiglia, e' stata aggredita nei bagni del locale dall'ucraino che lavora nel ristorante con un regolare contratto di cameriere. L'uomo e' stato condotto al carcere di Poggioreale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

Quando mai si manda in bagno da solo/a in bambino o una bambina in un locale pubblico?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2009)

6 anni... io un cazzotto ai genitori lo darei


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando mai si manda in bagno da solo/a in bambino o una bambina in un locale pubblico?





Lettrice ha detto:


> 6 anni... io un cazzotto ai genitori lo darei


stavo pensando la stessa cosa ...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Marzo 2009)

Ma non è mica normale che un trentenne provi il desiderio sessuale per una bambina di 6 anni...


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma non è mica normale che un trentenne provi il desiderio sessuale per una bambina di 6 anni...


Appunto, e' depravazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e' "*uccidere*" l'innocenza.


----------



## Iago (5 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando mai si manda in bagno da solo/a in bambino o una bambina in un locale pubblico?




giusto!






Giusy ha detto:


> Ma non è mica normale che un trentenne provi il desiderio sessuale per una bambina di 6 anni...




giustissimo!


dopo vado a cercare sta notizia...strano che sia riuscito a uscirne vivo.


Avete letto che i due rumeni di roma non hanno il dna compatibile?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2009)

Si lui e' un depravato ci sono sempre stati... il mondo ne e' pieno a maggior ragione non si lasciano i bimbi soli.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si lui e' un depravato ci sono sempre stati... il mondo ne e' pieno a maggior ragione non si lasciano i bimbi soli.


Quando si fanno questi discorsi mi chiedo sempre perchè ci deve essere un limite alla nostra libertà.
Ma forse sono idealista.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *Cameriere ucraino aggredisce la piccola in bagno ristorante*
> 
> (ANSA) - NAPOLI, 5 MAR - Arrestato a Boscoreale un cittadino ucraino di 31 anni, accusato di violenza sessuale ai danni di una bambina di 6 anni. I Carabinieri hanno accertato che ieri sera, mentre la piccola si trovava in un ristorante della zona insieme alla sua famiglia, e' stata aggredita nei bagni del locale dall'ucraino che lavora nel ristorante con un regolare contratto di cameriere. L'uomo e' stato condotto al carcere di Poggioreale.


no comment.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 6 anni... io un cazzotto ai genitori lo darei


io li gonfierei.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando mai si manda in bagno da solo/a in bambino o una bambina in un locale pubblico?


quando si è disgraziati.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando si fanno questi discorsi mi chiedo sempre perchè ci deve essere un limite alla nostra libertà.
> Ma forse sono idealista.


Quale liberta' Giusy? 
Accompagnare un bimbo al bagno e' questione di buonsenso depravato o meno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando si fanno questi discorsi mi chiedo sempre perchè ci deve essere un limite alla nostra libertà.
> Ma forse sono idealista.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale liberta' Giusy?
> Accompagnare un bimbo al bagno e' questione di buonsenso depravato o meno.


 Al di là della presenza di depravati o no ci sono tante piccole difficoltà in cui può trovarsi un bambino piccolo, anche solo non riuscire ad arrivare a lavarsi le mani, e può pure confondere il bagno del personale con quello per i clienti, quello degli uomini con quello delle donne.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Marzo 2009)

La cosa assurda non è in sè lasciare che un bambino di sei anni vada al cesso da solo, bensì il fatto che si viva in un mondo dove questo non si può fare!

Comunque a me sulle prime è venuto un dubbio, visto che i particolari ancora non li conosciamo:
Considerando che i bambini di oggi vivono sottoposti ad un continuo stillicidio fatto di notizie di violenze, di sesso e di linciaggi mediatici, non è forse possibile che la bambina (a sei anni la fantasia è potentissima) si sia inventata tutto?
E' solo un pensiero, per carità, ma penso serva per non partire subito con le invettive quando non si sa ancora esattamente come sono andate le cose.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Marzo 2009)

Ricordiamoci poi che parliamo di una bambina di 6 anni, non di 4, ed a quell'età si dovrebbe generalmente essere già abbastanza svegli da saper fare certe cose (andare in bagno) da soli o comunque chiedere aiuto. Io andavo e tornavo da scuola da solo, a quell'età.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci poi che parliamo di una bambina di 6 anni, non di 4, ed a quell'età si dovrebbe generalmente essere già abbastanza svegli da saper fare certe cose (andare in bagno) da soli o comunque chiedere aiuto. Io andavo e tornavo da scuola da solo, a quell'età.


 non hai tutti i torti.
dipende da dove sta il bagno e se il locale è un luogo conosciuto dal bambino. a sei anni sono in grado di leggere, hanno l'altezza per lavarsi le mani e si comincia a renderli un minimo responsabili.
sinceramente non mi sentirei proprio di stigmatizzare i genitori incolpandoli della tragica situazione: ma come si può pensare che nel bagno ci sia un orco?


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Marzo 2009)

Neanch'io me la sento di lapidare i genitori. La penso come chi ha scritto che è osceno il fatto che non si sia + liberi nemmeno di mandare un bimbo in bagno da solo. La cosa vergognosa è che si debba vivere costantemente con la paura, che non si possa abbassare un istante la guardia.
Io non credo che la bambina si sia inventata tutto, perchè avrebbe dovuto farlo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Neanch'io me la sento di lapidare i genitori. La penso come chi ha scritto che è osceno il fatto che non si sia + liberi nemmeno di mandare un bimbo in bagno da solo. La cosa vergognosa è che si debba vivere costantemente con la paura, che non si possa abbassare un istante la guardia.
> *Io non credo che la bambina si sia inventata tutto, perchè avrebbe dovuto farlo?[/*quote]
> 
> Ricordati che i bambini non vivono mel mondo reale, ma imparano poco per volta a viverci. La fantasia in un bambino è il suo "mondo reale". L'altro giorno mio figlio stava guardando un cartone animato dove il bambino protagonista aveva dei "fantagenitori". E' un'immagine molto più realistica di quanto sembri: io ricordo che vivevo in un mondo tutto mio, fatto di personaggi inesistenti e di situazioni fantasiosissime costruite usando la realtà solo come supporto, ed a volte solo come disturbo esterno.
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Marzo 2009)

Leggete Ray Bradbury, ed avrete dei terribili feedback sul mondo interiore in cui vivevate da bimbi.


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci poi che parliamo di una bambina di 6 anni, non di 4, ed a quell'età si dovrebbe generalmente essere già abbastanza svegli da saper fare certe cose (andare in bagno) da soli o comunque chiedere aiuto. Io andavo e tornavo da scuola da solo, a quell'età.


non osavo scriverlo perchè ho pensato che non avendo figli probabilmente non consideravo che fosse pericoloso ma anche a me non pare una cosa tragica fare andare al bagno da sola una bambina di 6 anni


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci poi che parliamo di una bambina di 6 anni, non di 4, ed a quell'età si dovrebbe generalmente essere già abbastanza svegli da saper fare certe cose (andare in bagno) da soli o comunque chiedere aiuto. Io andavo e tornavo da scuola da solo, a quell'età.


aspetta facciamo il punto ... a 6 anni hai appena iniziato le elementari, quindi non si può dire che sai leggere, un bagno pubblico non è esattamente quello di casa, quindi da sola doveva riuscire ad arrangiarsi per non sedersi (sai, questioni di igene), ma ci può stare che per te ci si possa arrangiare ........ fin qui .....

ma se poi te ne esci che di testa potrebbe essere una fulminata vista l'età ......


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> aspetta facciamo il punto ... a 6 anni hai appena iniziato le elementari, quindi non si può dire che sai leggere, un bagno pubblico non è esattamente quello di casa, quindi da sola doveva riuscire ad arrangiarsi per non sedersi (sai, questioni di igene), ma ci può stare che per te ci si possa arrangiare ........ fin qui .....
> 
> ma se poi te ne esci che di testa potrebbe essere una fulminata vista l'età ......


quoto ma allo stesso modo a 6 anni non hai la fantasia d'inventarti una storia del genere..credo


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto ma allo stesso modo a 6 anni non hai la fantasia d'inventarti una storia del genere..credo


mah, con i genitori di oggi che riempiono la testa di terrori reali o presunti ci può stare che sia andata in panico, resta che se prima li metti in guardia anche dalle formiche poi li lasci scorazzare da soli risulta non essere una grande idea


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> aspetta facciamo il punto ... a 6 anni hai appena iniziato le elementari, quindi non si può dire che sai leggere, un bagno pubblico non è esattamente quello di casa, quindi da sola doveva riuscire ad arrangiarsi per non sedersi (sai, questioni di igene), ma ci può stare che per te ci si possa arrangiare ........ fin qui .....
> 
> ma se poi te ne esci che di testa potrebbe essere una fulminata vista l'età ......


 i bambini oggi sanno leggere anche a cinque e le questioni d'igiene si insegnano da subito quando si frequentano luoghi pubblici.
dipende da luogo a luogo , sicuramente ma rimane il fatto che a  sei anni cominci a farli muovere con un minimo di autonomia (controllata )


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> i bambini oggi sanno leggere anche a cinque e le questioni d'igiene si insegnano da subito quando si frequentano luoghi pubblici.
> *dipende da luogo a luogo , sicuramente ma rimane il fatto che a sei anni cominci a farli muovere con un minimo di autonomia (controllata* )


 Concordo.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> i bambini oggi sanno leggere anche a cinque e le questioni d'igiene si insegnano da subito quando si frequentano luoghi pubblici.
> dipende da luogo a luogo , sicuramente ma rimane il fatto che a  sei anni cominci a farli muovere con un minimo di autonomia (controllata )


direi che pare evidente che qua la questione è definire quel controllata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e mi pare un sacco, sempre di più, che ci si racconta un pò di favole a scusa di non aver tempo/voglia di seguire questi bambini


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> direi che pare evidente che qua la questione è definire quel controllata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma scusa, perchè non l'hanno accompagnata al bagno per 3 minuti li consideri dei genitori che non hanno voglia di seguire i figli?
mi pare azzardato.
non sono i genitori colpevoli, è colpevole quel lurido  pezzo di merda.
coi bambini al ristorante penso che sia parecchio facile perderli d'occhio per qualche minuto. Solo mio padre non ci faceva alzare da tavola fino a che non avevamo finito, ma poi ci mandavano a giocare, e non mi pare sintomo di poca attenzione ai figli.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> direi che pare evidente che qua la questione è definire quel controllata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bisogna anche insegnare un'autonomia che li difenda ancora di più costruendogli le basi per crescere davvero


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> direi che pare evidente che qua la questione è definire quel controllata
> 
> 
> 
> ...




su quest'affermazione si potrebbe aprire un dibattito ed in parte mi sento di darti ragione. Ma nel caso specifico non credo sia questione di non aver voglia di seguire i bambini. Non è giusto far sentire i bambini controllati 24h/24...


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, perchè non l'hanno accompagnata al bagno per 3 minuti li consideri dei genitori che non hanno voglia di seguire i figli?
> mi pare azzardato.
> non sono i genitori colpevoli, è colpevole quel lurido  pezzo di merda.
> coi bambini al ristorante penso che sia parecchio facile perderli d'occhio per qualche minuto. Solo mio padre non ci faceva alzare da tavola fino a che non avevamo finito, ma poi ci mandavano a giocare, e non mi pare sintomo di poca attenzione ai figli.


mi pareva si fosse passati al generale ........ no? 

non so che dirti, mio padre a giocare ci mandava dove ci vedeva quando eravamo al ristorante, di certo non intorno ai tavoli degli altri .... e mamma ci accompagnava in bagno perchè i sanitari potevano essere troppo alti, perchè se magari c'erano altri bambini in bagno non incasinassimo tutto giocando ... a me non pare che fossero cose che gli guastavano l'uscita al punto di dire arrangiati  

	
	
		
		
	


	





se invece eravamo in zona casa c'era la vigilanza anche degli altri che conoscevano tutti noi mocciosi casinisti e se ne combinavi una quando tornavi a casa loro erano già avvisati


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non osavo scriverlo perchè ho pensato che non avendo figli probabilmente non consideravo che fosse pericoloso ma anche a me non pare una cosa tragica fare andare al bagno da sola una bambina di 6 anni


 ma infatti...anche io andavo a scuola da solo a quell'età.....6 anni sinceramente non mi sembra una tragedia far andare una bimba al bagno di un ristorante...


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

ma poi quali favole?
in questo tipo di mondo dell'orrore anche se accompagni tuo figlio in bagno una notte ti vengono in casa e te lo rubano.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bisogna anche insegnare un'autonomia che li difenda ancora di più costruendogli le basi per crescere davvero


non so se io sia esagerata ma a me 6 anni sembran ancora pochini..
sei a un solo anno dalla fine dell'asilo...già andare da sola in bagno mi pare tantino sopratutto in un locale pubblico e non il bagnetto di casa tua


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bisogna anche insegnare un'autonomia che li difenda ancora di più costruendogli le basi per crescere davvero


ma guarda che son d'accordo, il punto è che quel che vedo è che si usa questa scusa per non seguir nulla ....... son tutti piccoli dittatori anarchici con genitori allucinati


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma infatti...anche io andavo a scuola da solo a quell'età.....6 anni sinceramente non mi sembra una tragedia far andare una bimba al bagno di un ristorante...


mi par di leggere che solo i maschietti erano lasciati andar a scuola da soli ...... ci sarà un perchè?


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> su quest'affermazione si potrebbe aprire un dibattito ed in parte mi sento di darti ragione. Ma nel caso specifico non credo sia questione di non aver voglia di seguire i bambini. Non è giusto far sentire i bambini controllati 24h/24...


prova a fare un esperimento ...... prova a ricordare quando a 6 anni ti trovavi in situazioni che potevano crearti ansia .... non era rassicurante voltarti e vede che tua mamma o tuo papà, o il nonno o lo zio, erano li che ti guardavano? 

a me pare che sta cosa del controllo sia più nostra o di un adolescente che di un bimbo eh


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma guarda che son d'accordo, il punto è che quel che vedo è che si usa questa scusa per non seguir nulla ....... son tutti piccoli dittatori anarchici con genitori allucinati


parlando in generale,effettivamente ne conosco anche troppi di genitori inadatti alla responsabilità più grande che esista.
essendo loro i primi immaturi...cosa possono insegnare?
di norma son quelli che assistono impassibili alle peggio cose (distruzione di negozi, vecchiette ferite...)
poi, quando il bambino compie una minima sciocchezza, in un momento che son nervosi per i fatti loro...scatta la sberla immotivata.
che ne sarà di noi


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> prova a fare un esperimento ...... prova a ricordare quando a 6 anni ti trovavi in situazioni che potevano crearti ansia .... non era rassicurante voltarti e vede che tua mamma o tuo papà, o il nonno o lo zio, erano li che ti guardavano?
> 
> a me pare che sta cosa del controllo sia più nostra o di un adolescente che di un bimbo eh


quoto la trigliaccia e passo dal via senza andare in prigione


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi par di leggere che solo i maschietti erano lasciati andar a scuola da soli ...... ci sarà un perchè?


anche mia sorella che ha 7 anni più di me lo faceva...ma ovviamente non da soli..ci si aggregava con altri compagni e magari una madre di questi vi era sempre...non è che vivevo in una landa desolata...a quell'ora il percorso per andare a scuola era pieno di gente....


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> prova a fare un esperimento ...... prova a ricordare quando a 6 anni ti trovavi in situazioni che potevano crearti ansia .... non era rassicurante voltarti e vede che tua mamma o tuo papà, o il nonno o lo zio, erano li che ti guardavano?
> 
> a me pare che sta cosa del controllo sia più nostra o di un adolescente che di un bimbo eh


ma questo è certo.
dico solo che partire da questa storia per parlare di cattivi genitori mi pareva inadeguato.


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi pareva si fosse passati al generale ........ no?
> 
> non so che dirti, mio padre a giocare ci mandava dove ci vedeva quando eravamo al ristorante, di certo non intorno ai tavoli degli altri .... e mamma ci accompagnava in bagno perchè i sanitari potevano essere troppo alti, perchè se magari c'erano altri bambini in bagno non incasinassimo tutto giocando ... a me non pare che fossero cose che gli guastavano l'uscita al punto di dire arrangiati
> 
> ...


m dai..se il bagno è troppo alto a sei anni ci arrivi che devi tornare dalla mamma o papà per farti accompagnare e aiutarti...


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> prova a fare un esperimento ...... prova a ricordare quando a 6 anni ti trovavi in situazioni che potevano crearti ansia .... non era rassicurante voltarti e vede che tua mamma o tuo papà, o il nonno o lo zio, erano li che ti guardavano?
> 
> a me pare che sta cosa del controllo sia più nostra o di un adolescente che di un bimbo eh


 
guarda io giocavo in campagna con i miei amichetti, scorazzavamo e correvamo ovunque.....da soli. In bagno, onestamente, non mi ricordo. A scuola ci andavo con la tata, ma a messa da sola con un amichetto (e la scuola era accanto alla chiesa)....non so, forse sono cambiati i tempi, io stessa oggi non farei giocare mio figlio in campagna senza un adulto. Però ti assicuro che sono cresciuta autonoma e senza ansie


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Marzo 2009)

Al mio paese a scuola ci andavano da soli tutti, maschi e femmine, senza distinzioni. si doveva percorrere una stradina che congiungeva due paesini, passando vicino a parecchie case abbandonate, alcuni dovevano pure attraversare un breve tratto di bosco.
Certo erano altri tempi ed altri luoghi.
A sei anni oggi i bambini sono generalmente svegli, ma hanno bisogno di acquisire autostima, fiducia in sè stessi. Proteggendoli da tutto li si espone ad un futuro dove tutto potrà nuocere loro, non essendo né preparati, né fiduciosi nelle proprie capacità.


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma questo è certo.
> dico solo che partire da questa storia per parlare di cattivi genitori mi pareva inadeguato.


Pure ridicolo. Io mando mio figlio a lavarsi le mani in un locale che conosco. Chiaramente lo controllo, ma insomma certe cose potrebbero succedere anche ad opera del bidello scolastico.
Purtroppo non cìè una totale sicurezza in nessun luogo.


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma questo è certo.
> dico solo che partire da questa storia per parlare di cattivi genitori mi pareva inadeguato.


ecco, appunto..senza contare che a sei anni in un ristorante sinceramente un bambino di sei anni manco dice mamma accompagnami in bagno ma direttamente "vado in bagno" e ti ci avvii da solo/A....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche mia sorella che ha 7 anni più di me lo faceva...ma ovviamente non da soli..ci si aggregava con altri compagni e magari una madre di questi vi era sempre...non è che vivevo in una landa desolata...a quell'ora il percorso per andare a scuola era pieno di gente....



bhè ragazzi, erano anche altri tempi però


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè ragazzi, erano anche altri tempi però


 i pedofili c'erano anche allora


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlando in generale,effettivamente ne conosco anche troppi di genitori inadatti alla responsabilità più grande che esista.
> essendo loro i primi immaturi...cosa possono insegnare?
> di norma son quelli che assistono impassibili alle peggio cose (distruzione di negozi, vecchiette ferite...)
> poi, quando il bambino compie una minima sciocchezza, in un momento che son nervosi per i fatti loro...scatta la sberla immotivata.
> che ne sarà di noi


Pensiamo solo a quanti filmati di Paperissima fanno vedere bambini che si trovano in difficoltà, oppure litigano pesantemente, e quei cretini di genitori non trovano niente di meglio che filmarli e fare due risate. Bella educazione!


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Pure ridicolo. Io mando mio figlio a lavarsi le mani in un locale che conosco. Chiaramente lo controllo, ma insomma certe cose potrebbero succedere anche ad opera del bidello scolastico.
> *Purtroppo non cìè una totale sicurezza in nessun luogo.*




ed è ben questa la cosa tragica......


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

I figli non bisognerebbe manco mandarli a catechismo.
Bisogna educarli ed informarli che esiste il "lupo cattivo"....


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè ragazzi, erano anche altri tempi però


a 7 anni mia figlia non è stata più accompgnata a scuola e ci andava insieme ad altre bambine...e non mi sento per niente inadeguato o cattivo genitore...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> i pedofili c'erano anche allora


Forse erano meno o meno "pubblicizzati".


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> i pedofili c'erano anche allora


Eccome. Solo che i ragazini non raccontavano, e se lo facevano non venivano creduti.
Gli istituti religiosi sono sempre stati dei covi di pedofili.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> i pedofili c'erano anche allora


esatto, ed era un sollievo papà a 100 mt da cui correre e attaccarti per tutto il pomeriggio alla gamba


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> I figli non bisognerebbe manco mandarli a catechismo.
> Bisogna educarli ed informarli che esiste il "lupo cattivo"....


siamo sicuri che i nostri figli non si sgretoleranno come argilla alla prima caduta? mah...


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Forse erano meno o meno "pubblicizzati".


mi hai tolto le parole dai ditini.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma solo per la seconda affermazione..


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Pure ridicolo. Io mando mio figlio a lavarsi le mani in un locale che conosco. _*Chiaramente lo controllo,*_ ma insomma certe cose potrebbero succedere anche ad opera del bidello scolastico.
> Purtroppo non cìè una totale sicurezza in nessun luogo.


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

ci saranno pure stati i pedofili ma erano inequivocabilmente altri tempi.
io mi ricordo che noi 4 bambine andavamo a scuola insieme da sole e dovevamo fare stradine isolate per arrivarci, ma eravamo state addestrate bene per esempio a stare attente agli zingari, i quali erano visti come i ladri di bambini.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> i bambini oggi sanno leggere anche a cinque e le questioni d'igiene si insegnano da subito quando si frequentano luoghi pubblici.
> dipende da luogo a luogo , sicuramente ma rimane il fatto che a sei anni cominci a farli muovere con un minimo di autonomia (controllata )


Da madre di figlia di quell'età sottoscrivo, poi che si debba metterli in guardia dai pericoli è ovvio, ma nemmeno tenerli sotto la campana di vetro...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensiamo solo a quanti filmati di Paperissima fanno vedere bambini che si trovano in difficoltà, oppure litigano pesantemente, e quei cretini di genitori non trovano niente di meglio che filmarli e fare due risate. Bella educazione!


io mi sono incazzata come un drago quando ho visto due genitori che filmavano il figlio pirla che strapazzava violentemente un gatto.
Indecente perchè fin da piccoli gli trasmettono  l'idea che sia un gioco e nulla più.
Oppure quelli che li riprendono mentre bevono/magnano  dalla ciotola del cane  o uno che addirittura si è messo in bocca una mosca


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Forse erano meno *o meno "pubblicizzati*".


 La seconda che hai detto... ma vale in generale. Ora i tg aprono con la cronaca nera... un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

se poi parliamo di amorevole controllo...quello non lo abbandono neppure ora che mia figlia è un'universitaria.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> siamo sicuri che i nostri figli non si sgretoleranno come argilla alla prima caduta? mah...


secondo me, se gli eviti ogni caduta o non ci sei quando cadono, si .. ma se ci sei, e li aiuti a rialzarsi e li incoraggi a ritentare, no


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Eccome. Solo che i ragazini non raccontavano, e se lo facevano non venivano creduti.*
> Gli istituti religiosi sono sempre stati dei covi di pedofili.


 è una questione "culturale" allora...non di cattivi o inadeguati genitori che mandano un bambino/a al bagno o a scuola da soli...


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto... ma vale in generale. Ora i tg aprono con la cronaca nera... un motivo ci sarà.


già


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> secondo me, se gli eviti ogni caduta o non ci sei quando cadono, si .. ma se ci sei, e li aiuti a rialzarsi e li incoraggi a ritentare, no


 certo, una bella via di mezzo e in questa via di mezzo ci sta anche lasciare (mandare mi sembra un verbo non adeguato alla situazione) che tuo figlio di sei anni si senta autonomo e sicuro ad andare in un bagno pubblico di un ristorante...ancora adesso che mia figlia ha 12 anni sto a fare la guardia fuori dai bagni degli autogrill. ma non credo sia la stessa cosa no?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

ma scusate se state tutti dicendo che i pedofili c'erano anche ai nostri tempi non è una ragione in più per stare più accorti e vigili?


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> già


 perchè hanno più presa emotiva dell'ultimo decreto varato dal ministro Carfagna?


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> già


 Quello che costituisce la nostra "realtà" è solo la percezione che ne viene data. Distorcere il segnale è tutto. Puoi amplificare certe frequenze e tagliarne altre... poi servi caldo al pubblico.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusate se state tutti dicendo che i pedofili c'erano anche ai nostri tempi non è una ragione in più per stare più accorti e vigili?


 sempre. ma nello stesso tempo devi condurre tuo figlio verso l'indipendenza e l'autonomia a piccoli passi .perché se non ha queste basi soccomberà più facilmente ai vari pericoli
un genitore deve riuscire a fare entrambi le cose prendendo il figlio per la mano insegnando le cose che deve fare quando gliela lascia


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre. ma nello stesso tempo devi condurre tuo figlio verso l'indipendenza e l'autonomia a piccoli passi .perché se non ha queste basi soccomberà più facilmente ai vari pericoli
> un genitore deve riuscire a fare entrambi le cose prendendo il figlio per la mano insegnando le cose che deve fare quando gliela lascia


bho. questo mi conferma ancora una volta che sarei una pessima madre.
Con quello che si legge non manderei mio figlio manco al cesso di casa da solo


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> certo, una bella via di mezzo e in questa via di mezzo ci sta anche lasciare (mandare mi sembra un verbo non adeguato alla situazione) che tuo figlio di sei anni si senta autonomo e sicuro ad andare in un bagno pubblico di un ristorante...ancora adesso che mia figlia ha 12 anni sto a fare la guardia fuori dai bagni degli autogrill. ma non credo sia la stessa cosa no?


per me si invece, lei è autonoma ma tu sei li se ha bisogno ... e questo vale anche di più a 6 anni 

posso chiedere perchè questa fobia di passar da censori all'idea di accompagnare i figli al bagno?
mica significa che gli dovete pulire il sedere dopo, significa solo che siete dietro alla porta nel caso abbia bisogno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




o se il bagno è a vista d'occhio da tavolo che controllate chi esce e chi entra


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> per me si invece, lei è autonoma ma tu sei li se ha bisogno ... e questo vale anche di più a 6 anni
> 
> *posso chiedere perchè questa fobia di passar da censori all'idea di accompagnare i figli al bagno?*
> mica significa che gli dovete pulire il sedere dopo, significa solo che siete dietro alla porta nel caso abbia bisogno
> ...


ma quale fobia??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho detto solo che partire da questa storia discutendo sull'incapacità di questi genitori a essere buoni genitori solo perchè non l'hanno portato al bagno mi sembra decisamente esagerata


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> per me si invece, lei è autonoma ma tu sei li se ha bisogno ... e questo vale anche di più a 6 anni
> 
> posso chiedere perchè questa fobia di passar da censori all'idea di accompagnare i figli al bagno?
> mica significa che gli dovete pulire il sedere dopo, significa solo che siete dietro alla porta nel caso abbia bisogno
> ...


ma infatti!
anche solo se chiude dentro, se non si pulisce bene, se è occupato e non sa che fare


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho. questo mi conferma ancora una volta che sarei una pessima madre.
> Con quello che si legge non manderei mio figlio manco al cesso di casa da solo


ma non ci credo....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Marzo 2009)

Io fuori dal bagno di un autogrill aspetto pure mia moglie. Quelli si che sono luoghi pericolosi: troppo esposti.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma non ci credo....


sì sì.
Lo so che sono esagerata ma son fatta così


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> per me si invece, lei è autonoma ma tu sei li se ha bisogno ... e questo vale anche di più a 6 anni
> 
> posso chiedere perchè questa fobia di passar da censori all'idea di accompagnare i figli al bagno?
> mica significa che gli dovete pulire il sedere dopo, significa solo che siete dietro alla porta nel caso abbia bisogno
> ...


ma i genitori erano in un'altra provincia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  se non vedi tuo figlio tornare dopo 5 minuti vai a vedere se ha bisogno.... a me sembra che stiamo discutendo dell'abc...
e poi la questione non è che sto dicendo che chi accompagna il bambino in questo caso al bagno è un cattivo genitore troppo apprensivo e che creerà scompensi a questi bambini, vedere leggere però che chi lo farebbe è un gentiore non propriamente adeguato è fastidioso oltre che bnon vero...


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quale fobia??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





































siamo passati al generale da un pezzo


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma i genitori erano in un'altra provincia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e questi genitori dov'erano dopo 5 minuti?


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> siamo passati al generale da un pezzo


oh perbaccolina triglia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggi non mi riesco a fare capire.
trovo anomalo e curioso che partendo da questa notizia si sia arrivati a dire che i genitori di oggi sono cattivi genitori.
cmq ci rinuncio


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì sì.
> Lo so che sono esagerata ma son fatta così


le paure sono le tue, dovresti gestirle tu e non riversarle su un eventuale figlo...tutto in teoria ovviamente..poi ognuno fa quel che può con i figli...e come ultimo luogo comune diorò che nessuno nasce imparato


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma i genitori erano in un'altra provincia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto .. ma se è nato sto casino è perchè non tutti lo fanno, pare elementare  

	
	
		
		
	


	













in fondo sarebbe bastato tener d'occhio la porta, soprattutto oggi che i bagni son separati, e li si faceva presto, un uomo nel bagno delle donne, c'è tua figlia dentro ........ vai li prima che succeda anche solo che lui si accorga di aver sbagliato porta ..........


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *le paure sono le tue, dovresti gestirle tu e non riversarle su un eventuale figlo*...tutto in teoria ovviamente..poi ognuno fa quel che può con i figli...e come ultimo luogo comune diorò che nessuno nasce imparato


eh grazie al chezz....facile a dirlo, difficile a realizzarlo


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> appunto .. ma se è nato sto casino è perchè non tutti lo fanno, pare elementare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dicamo che allora i genitori di angela e denise sono dei cattivi genitori..come si sono permessi di farsi rapire i figli?


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh perbaccolina triglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a parte che si devia dal post originario già alla terza risposta da sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	













e comunque erano commenti nati dal guardarsi attorno, ci sono un sacco di genitori _*(*_*non tutti ovviamente)*che era meglio lasciassero perdere e andassero al cinema


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh grazie al chezz....facile a dirlo, difficile a realizzarlo


 brugola...stavo scrivendo anche questo...lo so benissimo...mica sono la reincarnazione di Maria Montessori....


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e comunque erano commenti nati dal guardarsi attorno, ci sono un sacco di genitori _*(*_*non tutti ovviamente)*che era meglio lasciassero perdere e andassero al cinema


non mi rivolgere più la parola racchia!!


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> a parte che si devia dal post originario già alla terza risposta da sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spiega in quali casi....se mi parli del bagno e di andare a scuola non accompagnati mi sveno....(aspe' che vado in bagno a prendere la Wilkinson)


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dicamo che allora i genitori di angela e denise sono dei cattivi genitori..come si sono permessi di farsi rapire i figli?












   minchia sempre drastici eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	













l'errore è stato confidare in quella che potremmo definire "custodia di zona"? 
quella che ho detto che c'era anche qua da me quando ero piccola ....... cioè tutti i vicini e conoscenti che controllano i figli di tutti, molto spesso funziona, purtroppo, come tutto e come sempre, non sempre


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> minchia sempre drastici eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era un esempio paradossale, ovvio...."giudicare" (LE VIRGOLETTE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) un genitore perchè non ha accompagnato un bimbo di sei anni al bagno mi sembra fuori luogo in un caso come questo..


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> spiega in quali casi....se mi parli del bagno e di andare a scuola non accompagnati mi sveno....(aspe' che vado in bagno a prendere la Wilkinson)


svenati a prescinde, drasticone che non sei altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quelli che hanno i figli che fan falò di esseri umani per noia? 
quelli che se i figli prendono un brutto voto vanno a menare all'insegnante?


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> svenati a prescinde, drasticone che non sei altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di' la verità...pensavi che non fossi d'accordo, eh? invece hai ragione...tiè!


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi rivolgere più la parola racchia!!


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> di' la verità...pensavi che non fossi d'accordo, eh? invece hai ragione...tiè!


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


>


lei non sarà una cattiva madre, ma come internauta è una fetecchia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> per me si invece, lei è autonoma ma tu sei li se ha bisogno ... e questo vale anche di più a 6 anni
> 
> posso chiedere perchè questa fobia di passar da censori all'idea di accompagnare i figli al bagno?
> mica significa che gli dovete pulire il sedere dopo, significa solo che siete dietro alla porta nel caso abbia bisogno
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> ma infatti!
> anche solo se chiude dentro, se non si pulisce bene, se è occupato e non sa che fare





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io fuori dal bagno di un autogrill aspetto pure mia moglie. Quelli si che sono luoghi pericolosi: troppo esposti.


Quoto e pure ogni parola di Alce (in questo thread).
I bambini devono essere guidati all'autonomia gradualmente e non in locali pubblici.
I pedofili ci son sempre stati e mia madre mi raccontava di essere stata adescata nel '25 ...ma di essere stata messa in guardia dalle amiche dalla "sporcaccione".

Se una bimba sbaglia bagno e vede un uomo che sta facendo i fatti suooi può pure uscire urlando al mostro. Io mio figlio lo portavo con me nel bagno delle donne perché davvero con capisco perché un bambino debba vedere gli uccelli degli estranei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

Io faccio parlare i bambini delle loro paure e dei pericoli reali e anche a 10 anni sono capaci di raccontare situazioni "pericolose" descritte come reali assolutamente di fantasia per il bisogno di sentirsi protagonisti.
Se uno raccanta che gli è sembrato di essere stato seguito ...tutti raccontano di essere stati seguiti... pure quello che non è mai uscito da solo...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto e pure ogno parola di Alce (in questo thread).
> I bambini devono essere guidati all'autonomia gradualmente e non in locali pubblici.
> I pedofili ci son sempre stati e mia madre mi raccontava di essere stata adescata ne '25 ...ma di essere stata messa in guardia dalle amiche dalla "sporcaccione".
> 
> Se una bimba sbaglia bagno e vede un uomo che sta facendo i fatti suooi può pure uscire urlando al mostro. Io mio figlio lo portavo con me nel bagno delle donne perché davvero con capisco perché un bambino debba vedere *gli uccelli* *degli estranei.*


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto e pure ogni parola di Alce (in questo thread).
> I bambini devono essere guidati all'autonomia gradualmente e non in locali pubblici.
> I pedofili ci son sempre stati e mia madre mi raccontava di essere stata adescata nel '25 ...ma di essere stata messa in guardia dalle amiche dalla "sporcaccione".
> 
> Se una bimba sbaglia bagno e vede un uomo che sta facendo i fatti suooi può pure uscire urlando al mostro. Io mio figlio lo portavo con me nel bagno delle donne perché davvero con capisco perché un bambino debba vedere gli uccelli degli estranei.


 
io pure il mio bambino di 5 anni lo porto nel bagno delle donne.


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> io pure il mio bambino di 5 anni lo porto nel bagno delle donne.


poraccio...circondato da tutte quelle brugole


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto e pure ogni parola di Alce (in questo thread).
> I bambini devono essere guidati all'autonomia gradualmente e non in locali pubblici.
> I pedofili ci son sempre stati e mia madre mi raccontava di essere stata adescata nel '25 ...ma di essere stata messa in guardia dalle amiche dalla "sporcaccione".
> 
> Se una bimba sbaglia bagno e vede un uomo che sta facendo i fatti suooi può pure uscire urlando al mostro. Io mio figlio lo portavo con me nel bagno delle donne perché davvero con capisco perché un bambino debba vedere gli uccelli degli estranei.


 quindi tuo figlio niente sport di squadra fino ai diciotto?
dai persa...non è che anche dove ci sono gli urinatoi si sta li a guardare l'uccello del vicino...che potrebbe essere sempre più verde e a tutte le età provocare un trauma


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

proporrei di cambiare il titolo del topic in "senza prole"


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> proporrei di cambiare il titolo del topic in "senza prole"












   guarda...a me già la gattina mi dà così tanti pensieri!!!!


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poraccio...circondato da tutte quelle brugole


 eh si, so' problemi...


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda...a me già la gattina mi dà così tanti pensieri!!!!


come se non ne avessi già abbastanza a pensare come ammalarti e bigiare al lavoro...ti capisco.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




OT...io
 sto a casa fino a lunedì (e forse martedì ma quello lo saprò telefonando lunedì in azienda) perchè ieri sera è morto definitivamente il generatore di corrente e il danno è molto grave e stamattina quando ci siamo presentati al lavoro ci è statyo detto di tornare a casa perchè non c'era la corrente in tutta l'azienda...tiè! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la cosa negativa è che ci hanno detto che forse vorrebbero farci fare per questi giorni cassa integrazione...ma le aziende non sono assicurate per questi problemi?


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> come se non ne avessi già abbastanza a pensare come ammalarti e bigiare al lavoro...ti capisco....


eh si...pochi pensieri ma angoscianti 
ma io sono fortunata...si sa


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poraccio...circondato da tutte quelle brugole


Tutte le mamme fanno così. d'altronde se lo accompagno io, mica vado nel bagno degli uomini


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Tutte le mamme fanno così. d'altronde se lo accompagno io, mica vado nel bagno degli uomini


ma dai, mica ci offendiamo....siamo tolleranti vista la situazione...


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto e pure ogni parola di Alce (in questo thread).
> I bambini devono essere guidati all'autonomia gradualmente e non in locali pubblici.
> I pedofili ci son sempre stati e mia madre mi raccontava di essere stata adescata nel '25 ...ma di essere stata messa in guardia dalle amiche dalla "sporcaccione".
> 
> Se una bimba sbaglia bagno e vede un uomo che sta facendo i fatti suooi può pure uscire urlando al mostro. Io mio figlio lo portavo con me nel bagno delle donne perché davvero con capisco perché un bambino debba vedere* gli uccelli degli estranei*.


 è una parte del corpo .va bene il pudore ma non il tabù
detta così sembra che un pene sia chissà quale visione mostruosa


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una parte del corpo .va bene il pudore ma non il tabù
> *detta così sembra che un pene sia chissà quale visione mostruosa*


Per certe persone lo è...


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per certe persone lo è...


Dipende...pensa il pisello di Brunetta. Bleah


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una parte del corpo .va bene il pudore ma non il tabù
> detta così sembra che un pene sia chissà quale visione mostruosa


dipende


----------



## Old irresponsabile (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poraccio...circondato da tutte quelle brugole


anche questo potrebbe essere un trauma.

Perchè vedere un uccelletto si e una patonza no?

ma poi scusate, mò state quì a dire se i bambini vanno accompagnati o meno, se i genitori devevano o non dovevano.

Ma in quel bagno uno traniero ha violentato una bimba di 6 anni, caxxo!
e chi ci dice che non ce l'abbia portata con l'inganno in quel bagno eludendo la sorveglianza dei genitori?

sempre più senza parole....


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una parte del corpo .va bene il pudore ma non il tabù
> detta così sembra che un pene sia chissà quale visione mostruosa


 
sai che non mi ricordo il primo batacchio che ho visto?


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che non mi ricordo il primo batacchio che ho visto?


 Neanche io


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche io


io manco l'ultimo


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che non mi ricordo il primo batacchio che ho visto?


 io mai.se proprio dovesse capitare 
metto  un paio di occhiali neri da non vedente.
discreta e pudica


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

*impareggiabile!!*



Asudem ha detto:


> io manco l'ultimo



madonna !mi devo quotare da sola da quanto sono simpatica e autoironica


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mai.se proprio dovesse capitare
> metto un paio di occhiali neri da non vedente.
> discreta e pudica


eppure dovrei ricordarmelo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche questo potrebbe essere un trauma.
> 
> *Perchè vedere un uccelletto si e una patonza no?*
> 
> ...


non vorrei far la pignola, ma nei bagni delle donne non esistono spazi - come in quelli degli uomini - dove si piscia una accanto all'altra. quindi non ci sono patonze in giro.

è ovvio che lo schifo sia del malato che ha abusato di una bambina. però forse un minimo di responsabilità, i genitori ce l'hanno. un bambino è un bambino. avrebbe ipoteticamente potuto infilare la porta d'ingresso, andare in strada e finire sotto una macchina.


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io manco l'ultimo


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


chetteridi coccodè?


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche questo potrebbe essere un trauma.
> 
> Perchè vedere un uccelletto si e una patonza no?
> 
> ...


Straniero? perchè lo sottolinei? la bimba avrebbe gradito di più un connazionale?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche questo potrebbe essere un trauma.
> 
> Perchè vedere un uccelletto si e una patonza no?
> 
> ...


scusate ma ancora, aggiungo... per quanto tempo è mancata dal tavolo questa bambina, e soprattutto quanto sarebbe dovuta mancare? una pipì dura pochi secondi. uno stupro, immagino un po' di più. prima ha dovuto attirare la sua attenzione, la sua fiducia, per farsi seguire in un luogo più "sicuro".
come alce, anche io nutro qualche perplessità, onestamente. diversamente, ancora mi chiedo: e i genitori? tua figlia di SEI ANNI si alza per andare per andare in bagno, sta via a lungo, e non ti poni neanche lo scrupolo di verificare che non si sia cagata addosso?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e questi genitori dov'erano dopo 5 minuti?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate ma ancora, aggiungo... per quanto tempo è mancata dal tavolo questa bambina, e soprattutto quanto sarebbe dovuta mancare? una pipì dura pochi secondi. uno stupro, immagino un po' di più. prima ha dovuto attirare la sua attenzione, la sua fiducia, per farsi seguire in un luogo più "sicuro".
> come alce, anche io nutro qualche perplessità, onestamente. diversamente, ancora mi chiedo: e i genitori? tua figlia di SEI ANNI si alza per andare per andare in bagno, sta via a lungo, e non ti poni neanche lo scrupolo di verificare che non si sia cagata addosso?




















  dobbiamo metterci d'accordo però


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dobbiamo metterci d'accordo però








   non ti avevo letto. 

comunque a me sembra il minimo da chiedersi. i casi sono due: o questa storia è una cazzata, oppure i genitori sono discutibili.

e anche i vari discorsi "quando io avevo sei anni quando io qua quando io là" mi sembra che siano fiato sprecato. che i tempi siano cambiati è indiscutibile. ed è anche indiscutibile che i bambini, sono cambiati. mio zio a 8 anni lavorava, io a 8  - 40 anni dopo -ho iniziato ad andare a scuola da sola, mio zio non ha suggerito ai miei di mandarmi a lavorare anzichè darmi le chiavi di casa. non capisco perché ora, chi 30 e più anni fa a 6 anni andava a scuola da solo, dia così per scontato che i 6enni di oggi possano fare altrettanto. senza considerare poi che c'è bambino e bambino.

p.s. per risparmiare potremmo metterci d'accordo: io scrivo i giorni pari e tu quelli dispari


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ti avevo letto.
> 
> comunque a me sembra il minimo da chiedersi. i casi sono due: o questa storia è una cazzata, oppure i genitori sono discutibili.
> 
> ...


ma così non c'incrociamo mai!!


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ti avevo letto.
> 
> comunque a me sembra il minimo da chiedersi. i casi sono due: o questa storia è una cazzata, oppure i genitori sono discutibili.
> 
> ri


 
saranno pure discordi del cazz o ma nel 1972 i miei genitori ci mandavano a scuola per stradine e vicoletti di genova da sole.
dare la colpa ai genitori perchè un pirla ha approfittato di 5 minuti di distrazione mi pare ridicolo


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> saranno pure discordi del cazz o ma nel 1972 i miei genitori ci mandavano a scuola per stradine e vicoletti di genova da sole.
> dare la colpa ai genitori perchè un pirla ha approfittato di 5 minuti di distrazione mi pare ridicolo



nessuno ha dato la colpa ai genitori.
Si sta dicendo che potevano essere più prudenti.
Mi viene in mente il caso della bambina belga, madleine, lasciata a casa da sola mentre i genitori erano al ristorante.
A me sembra assurdo .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> saranno pure discordi del cazz o ma nel 1972 i miei genitori ci mandavano a scuola per stradine e vicoletti di genova da sole.
> dare la colpa ai genitori perchè un pirla ha approfittato di 5 minuti di distrazione mi pare ridicolo


non ho detto che sono discorsi del cazzo, ho ipotizzato che questa storia possa essere una cazzata (stranamente dopo la notizia di ieri, non se n'è detto più nulla. eppure i giornalisti si buttano come dei condor sulle carogne, quando ci sono notizie del genere).

quanto ai discorsi e quello che rispondi (hai fatto l'arrocco?) ripeto, il 72 era tanti anni fa. ora la realtà è diversa. o no? per strada ti senti sicura come 15 anni fa? (e ancora siam ben lontani dal 72).
non ho neanche parlato di colpe, ma di responsabilità. mica hai sbagliato a quotare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nessuno ha dato la colpa ai genitori.
> Si sta dicendo che potevano essere più prudenti.
> Mi viene in mente il caso della bambina belga, madleine, lasciata a casa da sola mentre i genitori erano al ristorante.
> A me sembra assurdo .


ripeto. un bambino è un bambino. se la seienne in questione, o qualsiasi altro bambino, fosse entrato senza che i camerieri se ne accorgessero, in cucina, e si fosse rovesciata un pentolone d'acqua bollente addosso, di chi sarebbe stata la responsabilità?
io non parlo di essere prudenti perché puoi pensare che quel cameriere tanto simpatico possa essere un orco, ma di essere prudenti perché devi essere prudente, con un bambino. 
poi se vogliamo trattare un 6enne da dodicenne, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ripeto. un bambino è un bambino. se la seienne in questione, o qualsiasi altro bambino, fosse entrato senza che i camerieri se ne accorgessero, in cucina, e si fosse rovesciata un pentolone d'acqua bollente addosso, di chi sarebbe stata la responsabilità?
> io non parlo di essere prudenti perché puoi pensare che quel cameriere tanto simpatico possa essere un orco, ma di essere prudenti perché devi essere prudente, con un bambino.
> poi se vogliamo trattare un 6enne da dodicenne, è un altro discorso.


ehm..stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa amor


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm..stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa amor


mi sa che ogni tanto si perde


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ripeto. un bambino è un bambino. se la seienne in questione, o qualsiasi altro bambino, fosse entrato senza che i camerieri se ne accorgessero, in cucina, e si fosse rovesciata un pentolone d'acqua bollente addosso, di chi sarebbe stata la responsabilità?
> io non parlo di essere prudenti perché puoi pensare che quel cameriere tanto simpatico possa essere un orco, ma di essere prudenti perché devi essere prudente, con un bambino.
> poi se vogliamo trattare un 6enne da dodicenne, è un altro discorso.


 ma tu a sei anni stavi composta a tavola per due o tre ore senza alzarti e se ti alzavi i tuoi stavano sempre con te almeno a due tre metri di sicurezza?
è ovvio che se non vedo mio figlio per 5/10 minuti lo vado a cercare...ma da qui a farsi venire l'ansia ce ne passa... e siccome c'è bambino e bambino se mio figlio è un tipo tranquillo non sto col guinzaglio stretto, se non lo è magari non lo faccio scendere dalla sedia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm..stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa amor


l'avevo capito benissimo, aggiungevo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi sa che ogni tanto si perde


a me sa di no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma tu a sei anni stavi composta a tavola per due o tre ore senza alzarti e se ti alzavi i tuoi stavano sempre con te almeno a due tre metri di sicurezza?
> è ovvio che se non vedo mio figlio per 5/10 minuti lo vado a cercare...ma da qui a farsi venire l'ansia ce ne passa... e siccome c'è bambino e bambino se mio figlio è un tipo tranquillo non sto col guinzaglio stretto, se non lo è magari non lo faccio scendere dalla sedia...



a volte non solo non ti capisco ma mi fai salire la carogna: tu quindi confermi che non sono cambiati i tempi? che trent'anni (quasi) fa le cose erano come sono ora?
come ha detto giustamente qualcuno la pedofilia (e comunque ribadisco che non è solo di questo che parlo) non è un male contemporaneo, è sempre esistito ma non se ne parlava. ora se ne parla. ora si è più consapevoli, e in maniera più consapevole ci si dovrebbe comportare.
trent'anni fa non si sapeva che trombare senza precauzioni poteva condannarti a morte. ora che si sa, che fai? dici "trent'anni fa si trombava senza preservativo, non vedo perché non continuare a farlo ora?"
e comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, sì, stavo seduta a tavola se non altro per una questione di educazione, e se lo facevo appena sparivo dalla vista dei miei genitori (o degli adulti a cui ero affidata) veniva a cercarmi. 
e poi scusa, che diavolo c'entra che tuo figlio è un tipo tranquillo? si parla comunque di un tipo tranquillo di SEI anni, con la maturità, la responsabilità, la prudenza, di un seienne. quindi così come si può lanciare appresso a un pallone senza preoccuparsi di controllare che stiano arrivando macchine, può fare mille altre cose che potrebbero essere definite minchiate, ma che perdono diritto a tale definizione perché fatte da un bambino. spetta al genitore calarsi nei panni del responsabile. e per farlo non è necessario nè essere ansiosi, nè usare guinzagli. tu fai e di un po' quello che ti pare, io un bambino di 6 anni, soprattutto in un posto pubblico, starei bene attenta a non perderlo di vista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi tuo figlio niente sport di squadra fino ai diciotto?
> dai persa...non è che anche dove ci sono gli urinatoi si sta li a guardare l'uccello del vicino...che potrebbe essere sempre più verde e a tutte le età provocare un trauma


Un conto sono i coetanei ...un conto gli adulti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche questo potrebbe essere un trauma.
> 
> Perchè vedere un uccelletto si e una patonza no?
> 
> ...


Non so cosa tu pensi che accada nel bagno delle donne ...i gabinetti sono chiusi e non si vede proprio nulla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ho detto che sono discorsi del cazzo, ho ipotizzato che questa storia possa essere una cazzata (stranamente dopo la notizia di ieri, non se n'è detto più nulla. eppure i giornalisti si buttano come dei condor sulle carogne, quando ci sono notizie del genere).
> 
> quanto ai discorsi e quello che rispondi (hai fatto l'arrocco?) ripeto, il 72 era tanti anni fa. ora la realtà è diversa. o no? per strada ti senti sicura come 15 anni fa? (e ancora siam ben lontani dal 72).
> non ho neanche parlato di colpe, ma di responsabilità. mica hai sbagliato a quotare?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> a volte non solo non ti capisco ma mi fai salire la carogna: tu quindi confermi che non sono cambiati i tempi? che trent'anni (quasi) fa le cose erano come sono ora?
> come ha detto giustamente qualcuno la pedofilia (e comunque ribadisco che non è solo di questo che parlo) non è un male contemporaneo, è sempre esistito ma non se ne parlava. ora se ne parla. ora si è più consapevoli, e in maniera più consapevole ci si dovrebbe comportare.
> trent'anni fa non si sapeva che trombare senza precauzioni poteva condannarti a morte. ora che si sa, che fai? dici "trent'anni fa si trombava senza preservativo, non vedo perché non continuare a farlo ora?"
> e comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, sì, stavo seduta a tavola se non altro per una questione di educazione, e se lo facevo appena sparivo dalla vista dei miei genitori (o degli adulti a cui ero affidata) veniva a cercarmi.
> e poi scusa, che diavolo c'entra che tuo figlio è un tipo tranquillo? si parla comunque di un tipo tranquillo di SEI anni, con la maturità, la responsabilità, la prudenza, di un seienne. quindi così come si può lanciare appresso a un pallone senza preoccuparsi di controllare che stiano arrivando macchine, può fare mille altre cose che potrebbero essere definite minchiate, ma che perdono diritto a tale definizione perché fatte da un bambino. spetta al genitore calarsi nei panni del responsabile. e per farlo non è necessario nè essere ansiosi, nè usare guinzagli. tu fai e di un po' quello che ti pare, io un bambino di 6 anni, soprattutto in un posto pubblico, starei bene attenta a non perderlo di vista.


 Quoto.
Però ..mi spiace sottolineare la mia età, ma trentanni fa io insegnavo e quindi posso dire com'erano i bambini e se le città erano più o meno sicure.
Era uguale. Semplicemente non c'era pubblicità delle violenze e non c'era lo psicosi del pedofilo e dello straniero (anche se dell'immigrato sì...).
Io ero intervenuta per allontanare un tizio che adescava i ragazzini, ho chiamato i carabinieri per segnalare un tizio (ma ce n'erano altri) che si piazzavano a masturbarsi in auto fuori dalla scuola o nel giardino adiacente quello della scuola.
I bambini allora come ora potevano e possono andare e tornare a scuola da soli perché è un orario affollato ed esiste il controllo sociale di mamme e nonne.
Allora, come ora, è prudente non lasciare soli bambini in locali pubblici.
Allora come ora i bambini hanno idee confuse e possono spaventarsi per situazioni accettabili e accettare l'inaccettabile.
Ora ci sono più genitori pronti a immaginare abusi che non esistono.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però ..mi spiace sottolineare la mia età, ma trentanni fa io insegnavo e quindi posso dire com'erano i bambini e se le città erano più o meno sicure.
> Era uguale. Semplicemente non c'era pubblicità delle violenze e non c'era lo psicosi del pedofilo e dello straniero (anche se dell'immigrato sì...).
> Io ero intervenuta per allontanare un tizio che adescava i ragazzini, ho chiamato i carabinieri per segnalare un tizio (ma ce n'erano altri) che si piazzavano a masturbarsi in auto fuori dalla scuola o nel giardino adiacente quello della scuola.
> ...


 

sono d'accordo, anche se non posso portare una testimonianza diretta di com'erano le cose 30 anni fa, se non per sentito dire. sono però sicura che la situazione sia cambiata. se anche i crimini (di qualunque natura) o gli incidenti rimangono invariati e la pericolosità in genere pure, resta il fatto che è cambiato l'atteggiamento delle persone. 
se, per fare un esempio, prima 90 donne che subivano una violenza, su 100, tacevano la cosa, "gli altri" erano evidentemente più disinformati e più tranquilli. forse, dico forse, il numero delle violenze a sfondo sessuale è rimasto immutato, ma quello noto ora è ben maggiore; è quindi normale che la paura sia cresciuta in proporzione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, anche se non posso portare una testimonianza diretta di com'erano le cose 30 anni fa, se non per sentito dire. sono però sicura che la situazione sia cambiata. se anche i crimini (di qualunque natura) o gli incidenti rimangono invariati e la pericolosità in genere pure, resta il fatto che è cambiato l'atteggiamento delle persone.
> se, per fare un esempio, prima 90 donne che subivano una violenza, su 100, tacevano la cosa, "gli altri" erano evidentemente più disinformati e più tranquilli. forse, dico forse, il numero delle violenze a sfondo sessuale è rimasto immutato, ma quello noto ora è ben maggiore; è quindi normale che la paura sia cresciuta in proporzione.


La percezione non è realtà.
Il tizio che adescava i miei alunni dopo la mensa in giardino, e che mi aveva picchiata, era stato poi inseguito dai padri (in pausa pranzo dalla vicina industria) era poi riuscito a dileguarsi.
Nessuno ha neppure pensato di dare la notizia ai giornali...
...non mi riesce difficile immaginare cosa sarebbe accaduto oggi ...sarei finita a Porta a porta..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La percezione non è realtà.
> Il tizio che adescava i miei alunni dopo la mensa in giardino, e che mi aveva picchiata, era stato poi inseguito dai padri (in pausa pranzo dalla vicina industria) era poi riuscito a dileguarsi.
> Nessuno ha neppure pensato di dare la notizia ai giornali...
> ...non mi riesce difficile immaginare cosa sarebbe accaduto oggi ...sarei finita a Porta a porta..



non sono sicura d'avere capito 
quella era realtà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono sicura d'avere capito
> quella era realtà...


 Volevo dire che il rischio era lo stesso, ma che veniva considerato per quello che era: un rischio limitato e controllabile.
Attualmente l'amplificazione che viene data a ogni evento, vero o presunto, fa percepire i pericoli più minacciosi e diffusi.

Qualche anno fa era stata data diffusione nazionale al caso di una ragazzina violentata nei box interrati di fronte alla mia scuola.
Conoscendo piuttosto bene i luoghi e l'ambiente il racconto non mi convinceva.
Dopo pochi giorni è stata data notizia che la ragazzina aveva inventato tutto perché aveva avuto un rapporto a rischio con il suo ragazzo e, temendo di essere rimasta incinta, aveva pensato di escogitare un sistema per deresponsabilizzarsi di fronte ai genitori.
Per rispetto della ragazza, ma temo molto di più perché non era altrettanto d'impatto, la notizia dei fatti reali non aveva avuto lo stesso spazio di quella della violenza (di cui non vi era, ovviamente, alcuna prova).


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a volte non solo non ti capisco ma mi fai salire la carogna: tu quindi confermi che non sono cambiati i tempi? che trent'anni (quasi) fa le cose erano come sono ora?
> come ha detto giustamente qualcuno la pedofilia (e comunque ribadisco che non è solo di questo che parlo) non è un male contemporaneo, è sempre esistito ma non se ne parlava. ora se ne parla. ora si è più consapevoli, e in maniera più consapevole ci si dovrebbe comportare.
> trent'anni fa non si sapeva che trombare senza precauzioni poteva condannarti a morte. ora che si sa, che fai? dici "trent'anni fa si trombava senza preservativo, non vedo perché non continuare a farlo ora?"
> e comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, sì, stavo seduta a tavola se non altro per una questione di educazione, e se lo facevo appena sparivo dalla vista dei miei genitori (o degli adulti a cui ero affidata) veniva a cercarmi.
> e poi scusa, che diavolo c'entra che tuo figlio è un tipo tranquillo? si parla comunque di un tipo tranquillo di SEI anni, con la maturità, la responsabilità, la prudenza, di un seienne. quindi così come si può lanciare appresso a un pallone senza preoccuparsi di controllare che stiano arrivando macchine, può fare mille altre cose che potrebbero essere definite minchiate, ma che perdono diritto a tale definizione perché fatte da un bambino. spetta al genitore calarsi nei panni del responsabile. e per farlo non è necessario nè essere ansiosi, nè usare guinzagli. tu fai e di un po' quello che ti pare, io un bambino di 6 anni, soprattutto in un posto pubblico, starei bene attenta a non perderlo di vista.


io invece non vedevo l'ora di perdere la mia...peccato che poi mi tornava sempre indietro...


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, anche se non posso portare una testimonianza diretta di com'erano le cose 30 anni fa, se non per sentito dire. sono però sicura che la situazione sia cambiata. se anche i crimini (di qualunque natura) o gli incidenti rimangono invariati e la pericolosità in genere pure, resta il fatto che è cambiato l'atteggiamento delle persone.
> se, per fare un esempio, prima 90 donne che subivano una violenza, su 100, tacevano la cosa, "gli altri" erano evidentemente più disinformati e più tranquilli. forse, dico forse, il numero delle violenze a sfondo sessuale è rimasto immutato, ma quello noto ora è ben maggiore; è quindi normale che la paura sia cresciuta in proporzione.


e come è noto la paura è sempre una buona consigliera...


----------



## Old reale (6 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a volte non solo non ti capisco ma mi fai salire la carogna: tu quindi confermi che non sono cambiati i tempi? che trent'anni (quasi) fa le cose erano come sono ora?
> come ha detto giustamente qualcuno la pedofilia (e comunque ribadisco che non è solo di questo che parlo) non è un male contemporaneo, è sempre esistito ma non se ne parlava. ora se ne parla. ora si è più consapevoli, e in maniera più consapevole ci si dovrebbe comportare.
> trent'anni fa non si sapeva che trombare senza precauzioni poteva condannarti a morte. ora che si sa, che fai? dici "trent'anni fa si trombava senza preservativo, non vedo perché non continuare a farlo ora?"
> e comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, sì, stavo seduta a tavola se non altro per una questione di educazione, e se lo facevo appena sparivo dalla vista dei miei genitori (o degli adulti a cui ero affidata) veniva a cercarmi.
> e poi scusa, che diavolo c'entra che tuo figlio è un tipo tranquillo? si parla comunque di un tipo tranquillo di SEI anni, con la maturità, la responsabilità, la prudenza, di un seienne. quindi così come si può lanciare appresso a un pallone senza preoccuparsi di controllare che stiano arrivando macchine, può fare mille altre cose che potrebbero essere definite minchiate, ma che perdono diritto a tale definizione perché fatte da un bambino. spetta al genitore calarsi nei panni del responsabile. e per farlo non è necessario nè essere ansiosi, nè usare guinzagli. tu fai e di un po' quello che ti pare, io un bambino di 6 anni, soprattutto in un posto pubblico, starei bene attenta a non perderlo di vista.


 educazione? parlerei di formalismo, che è rispettabilissimo, ma è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Marzo 2009)

Della questione all'origine del 3d pare non si sappia più nulla, e questo mi da da paensare che sia stata una grossa bolla di sapone dettata dalla psicosi del momento. CHe sia stata la bambina, magari sobillata dai genitori e dalla televisione, a darsi a fantasie, oppure che sia stato uno dei genitori a travisare la situazione, o chissà che, il silenzio attuale mi fa sperare che la storia non abbia avuto fondamento. Come già ha scritto qualcuno, se ci fosse carne da addentare, i giornalisti ci sarebbero attaccati come sanguisughe.
A cosa samo giunti, quindi, in 15 pagine di confronti?
- A dire, e credo siate tutti d'accordo, che i bambini vanno curati e protetti, ma anche responsabilizzati e resi autonomi tanto praticamente quanto emotivamente. Il tutto gradualmente in funzione dell'età.
- A dire che oggi la situazione dei rischi non è cambiata molto rispetto al passato, ma la percezione da parte della gente è acuita dall'informazione, quella veritiera e quella montata, pertanto è generalmente maggiore il livello di atenzione, ma si può pure arrivare al punto che le fobie sfocino nella costruzione di situazioni prive di fondamento reale.

Alla fine, comunque, non sappiamo ancora cosa è successo in realtà.....


----------

